

What do those squiggles on the pavement actually mean? - secfirstmd
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-25915468

======
keithpeter
Sort of like comments on the code beneath our feet. Chuggers are physical
spam. Computer world is part of real world now I suppose.

------
jayflux
I was just about to post this on here, cool to see someone already has!

